# C02 Systems



## aquajay (Jan 18, 2011)

Setting up a new 55 gallon aquarium and am trying to find a good C02 regulator. I was looking at the Milwaukee MA957 but seems like some of the reviews aren't great. I found some info on the following system:

Ultimate CO2 System | Green Leaf Aquariums

Is anyone familiar with it? I can't seem to find a much information or suggestions on regulators or systems.

Thanks.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have not used it myself,but I am a member of the forums.You should join and ask Orlando any questions you have.He is a very reliable person,helpful and super reliable.I also have read much about his system,and many people recommend it.He will also walk you through the setup.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just depends on what you want and what you're able to spend. The GLA systems are pretty nice and don't think you can go wrong with it. I would also look into systems on aquariumplants.com. You may or may not need a ph controller as long as you have your CO2 switched through a timer. I used to use a controller myself, but have gotten away from it lately.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

If you're willing to spend $500, that sounds like an amazing system. Don't forget shipping though 

I ended up building my own system for around $200. Used a 5 lb. CO2 bottle and high pressure regulator from a keg tap I used back in my partying days (and still use occasionally). Bought a needle valve, check valve, tubing, and fittings from Rex Grigg, bought an el-cheapo plastic bubble counter from PetMountain.com, and bought a RedSea reactor from a friend on craigslist. Yeah it's hodgepodge and it's strictly manually operated, but it does a great job and I can pump >30ppm CO2 into my tank during the day if I wanted to, but I do about 20 ppm so I don't asphyxiate my fish overnight.

All depends on what you want to spend, how much effort you want to put in, how much maintenance, etc.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> .......and bought a RedSea reactor from a friend on craigslist. Yeah it's hodgepodge and it's strictly manually operated, but it does a great job and I can pump >30ppm CO2 into my tank during the day if I wanted to, but I do about 20 ppm so I don't asphyxiate my fish overnight.
> 
> All depends on what you want to spend, how much effort you want to put in, how much maintenance, etc.


Hope you don't have the reactor 500 model. What a piece of crap that thing is....I'd give you mine. You never really know how bad it is until you see something else operate. The GLA atomic diffuser can make your tank look like it has smoke in it the bubbles are so fine. I really had to jack my CO2 pumping up a few notches just to get to a green reading on my drop checker from the Red Sea model. Changed to an Aqua-medic 1000 and it improved. Got the GLA diffuser and now have them on all my tanks. Only cost $20-35, depending on model you want.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Hope you don't have the reactor 500 model.


I actually think mine is the very one you mention, and I think it works just fine. Great CO2 levels (though I'm not using a drop checker, I just use the pH-KH algorithm), pearling near the surface, and getting 100% diffusion with any amount up to 10 bps.

If I pay for shipping, think you could send me your other one for my 10 gallon?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Everything I've read here lately says that the ph/kh/CO2 algorithm is very inaccurate, although I've read the same about drop checkers. Send me $10 and its yours. That will cover shipping.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

use the milwaukee 122 meter. its the best one for the job.

I bought my pressurized co2 system and had it shipped for under 400 bucks. with two brand new 5# tanks.


----------



## aquajay (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the input. I ended up ordering the GLA Ultimate regulator and am also getting the Milwaukee PH monitor/controller. Now for the decision on the diffuser. I was thinking about the ones from GLA but it seems like they spew a million bubbles. I'm leaning towards the ADA glass diffuser because I like the look of it better. Thinking about the 30mm pollen glass model. I know it's expensive. Does anyone have any experience with this one? I have a 55 gallon tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

They do make a million bubbles and if you watched the video, that was with the CO2 cranked up for demonstration purposes. You would never have it cranked up like that. If you plan to use a canister filter they make them for inline use as well. I have them on two of my tanks and most of the CO2 is already diffused into the water before it gets pumped into my tank. I see super, super, tiny bubbles and that's what you want. The smaller the bubble, the more liklihood that it will be dissolved into the water. Larger bubbles will go straight up and break the surface and go into the atmosphere. Up to you though.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The glass difusers,go for the one you like the looks of.I got mine from fosters and smith and its a great one,though i bet would be better with a CO2 system.One day,lol.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

majerah1 said:


> ...though i bet would be better with a CO2 system.One day,lol.


LOL, duh!!!!


----------

